# What Rhinestone Fonts do I need



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I am new to the Rhinestone decorating. I do have a couple of rhinestone software programs along with CorelDraw. 
My question is starting out can someone give me some idea as to what fonts a newbie should get starting out. I know there are a lot of sites that sell them and some are a little different for each other,but I am needing some guidance on a few styles I should get. I think starting out I along with my customers can get overwhelmed with to many choices. No sense in buying 100 fonts to just start. But I would like to get idea of several that you all feel they are a must have font and where you purchased them. 

Your comments and suggestions are welcomed and appreciated. 

THANKS!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Before I got my machine, I would use the fonts from rhinestonealphabets.com
You want a single line font, a very small font, a script font and a double line font and perhaps a large athletic font for School initials to start out with.
This should give you a range to work with. I know she used to have specials where you get so many fonts for one price and she has instructions (chart) explaining what to set your font size to, to get the stone size holes you need. I used to also get some from Synergy 17. Only thing is they didn't have a chart and I had to guess on the font size. Things may have changed since. I'm not sure.
Does anyone know if they give a way a free font on the 17th of each month still?


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

jasmynn said:


> I would use the fonts from rhinestonealphabets.com


Rhinestone Alphabets is awesome for typable fonts but if you want fonts where each letter is it's own template then I use these:

1 Inch Block Rhinestone


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

jasmynn said:


> Before I got my machine, I would use the fonts from rhinestonealphabets.com
> You want a single line font, a very small font, a script font and a double line font and perhaps a large athletic font for School initials to start out with.
> This should give you a range to work with. I know she used to have specials where you get so many fonts for one price and she has instructions (chart) explaining what to set your font size to, to get the stone size holes you need. I used to also get some from Synergy 17. Only thing is they didn't have a chart and I had to guess on the font size. Things may have changed since. I'm not sure.
> Does anyone know if they give a way a free font on the 17th of each month still?


Yes, Synergy17 does still give away a font on the 17th of each month from 12.01a.m. I know that their "CAJ" prefixed font supply a conversion chart and I also believe their fonts that were not part of the monthly freebies. I agree with your font choices and maybe a multi media font and a more fun font like a child like handwriting font


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Make your own!!Your rhinestone programs should have fonts. What do you got for rhinestone software? I know kevin has an affordable macro for corel draw and lots of tutorials.http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/katruax.html


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

First I want to thank everyone that has responded. However, I am confused. I am do have CorelDraw, and OOBling Pro. I do have the capabilities to make some fonts but they are not really looking that good at this time. Maybe with practice. Where I am confused is if most people have the ability to make there own fonts, why are so many offering them for sale. I know Digital Art includes fonts with their software and I know that people can make fonts using there software. So I guess my question is what are fonts being offered if most everyone can make there own?

I know this may seem like a dumb question, but at this point my fonts that I have made are not that great looking. 
Your comments are appreciated.
THANKS!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Fonts can be very time consuming to do so that's why most people prefer to purchase ones that are already done. There is no software program that is going to give you perfect results when you convert a font into a rhinestone font. There is a lot of tweeking that needs to be done but once you do it you can save it and use the letters for other designs. What i have found when I purchased pre-stoned fonts is that they still need some cleaning up. I have quite a few if DAS type able fonts but don't use any of them because whoever created them did not take the time to clean them up. It's frustrating to type out a word and have to contentiously move circles around to get a nice clean letter. Had I known this before I bought them I would have never invested the money. This is the case for fonts I have purchased from other sellers too.

Another reason to do your own fonts is you can make different size letters of the same font to fit your customers needs and your not be limited to only using the size you purchased. I typically make letters as I need them so it doesn't get overwhelming making my own.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I have to agree with BlingItOn about some fonts that you purchase. I design typable Rhinestone fonts and I am VERY particular about stone placement and SPACING! It can take me days to finish 26 Upper case, 26 lower case 10 digits and some punctuaction! I don't want my customers to have to tweak at all. They bought my font to save time and money. 
I also like to show a larger graphic representation of the font and that is why I choose to show just a few letters so when the customer zooms in on the graphic they can have a better idea of my stone placement choices before they buy.. You are limited to size however. All we need is for a program to reduce or enlarge a font but keep the stone sizes intact! Wouldn't that be awesome!


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks. Yes it would be awesome if our programs would act like our vector programs and allow us to increase or decrease and maintain the some size circles for the stones. I am sure that someone will come up with it and make it so anyone can do it without going to a lot of extra steps. 
I know you cannot promote your own company but would you mind PM me and give me your company info and website. I would like to see what you have.

THANKS!


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

Why not start with a font like this for 99 Cents?

2 Inch Corsiva Rhinestone

Even if you don't like some of the stone placements, at least you have a starting point to do clean up work.....


----------



## riki63 (Sep 18, 2013)

I am also interested in this subject. I am *very* small time. I use Illustrator. I have learned to type a character set, trace it, and convert it to a dashed line where the "dashes" are 3mm dots. Then I outline the dots and start adjusting. Takes forever! If I could find high quality font files, created by a designer as particular as I am, I would happily pay for that! And certainly more than 99 cents! More like 99 cents per character! Anyone know of a source? I've done enough of these by now that I have wondered if I wouldn't make better money selling my files than my shirts!


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I am glad there is someone that appreciates the hard work involved. I like to make multi media fonts as well. Now THEY sure are a challenge!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

when you pick a script from your software to stone sometimes just playing with your outline/inline spacing and your stone spacing is all you need to do to get pretty good fonts. Some fonts work better then others and there usually is some tweaking involved.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

riki63 said:


> I am also interested in this subject. I am *very* small time. I use Illustrator. I have learned to type a character set, trace it, and convert it to a dashed line where the "dashes" are 3mm dots. Then I outline the dots and start adjusting. Takes forever! If I could find high quality font files, created by a designer as particular as I am, I would happily pay for that! And certainly more than 99 cents! More like 99 cents per character! Anyone know of a source? I've done enough of these by now that I have wondered if I wouldn't make better money selling my files than my shirts!


So more like this?

Bling 11- 5 Inch Tall School Letters B344

or this?

Bling 13- 1 3/4 Inch Tall Letters UPPER CASE B359

I attached a photo of the 5" Tall letters we did for a local school....


----------



## riki63 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nope, those are nice, but I get requests for readable stuff. So I need a small simple font. Like this: (Don't know if this will work or not . . . I'm new to this.)


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

riki63 said:


> Nope, those are nice, but I get requests for readable stuff. So I need a small simple font. Like this: (Don't know if this will work or not . . . I'm new to this.)


Ok did I do better with this one??


2 Inch Block Rhinestone


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

corel draw is the best to design and convert into rhinestone


----------



## riki63 (Sep 18, 2013)

best26102 said:


> corel draw is the best to design and convert into rhinestone


Probably so, but since I've invested plenty of money and about 20 years time learning Adobe products, I don't see myself making the switch. Also, this whole undertaking is a little spin-off of our primary business. I don't plan to be making the mortgage with it.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I skimmed through the responses. Note that you can measure the size of whatever size stone you will drop in... I use ss10 for all letters. that is how you know you have your lettering the right size, use your measurement. be sure to give a little wiggle room. Then, verify on your screen in your cutter software you should have the ability to measure each circle...so you don't really need a chart.

I'm self taught and have learns some workarounds, there might be easier ways, this is what I have found works for me.

In addition, you can actually go into node mode on the "paid for" fonts and do some adjustments if you find your font isn't perfect at the size you need

I've been pretty pleased with the Synergy 17 free fonts and have quite a collection now. I have not used any other brand of premade fonts.

I have made alot of images using MTC and use the node mode to fine tune my designs. They've been a hit in my niche!

So if you plan to make custom words on the fly, versus cutting a template every time, cut out sets of the alphabet and use those. I've had good success at making custom names at events I attend.

As an aside, YEARS ago, I paid $75 PER template to have 2 custom templates made...sheesh, and look here, now I make them myself with a $50 program...fun times!


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

Several individuals have mentioned making your own rhinestone fonts and letters. I have Googled how to make TT fonts and have found some info but would like to know what software or where I might find info on how to go about making my own TT Rhinestone fonts. Do those of you that make the TT Fonts have a particular software that you use. Any info would be appreciated. What is the process to save it at TT font and install it on your computer? THANKS!


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

riki63 said:


> Nope, those are nice, but I get requests for readable stuff. So I need a small simple font. Like this: (Don't know if this will work or not . . . I'm new to this.)


This is like the style you asked for and is their 99 cent rhinestone font for one day. I think for just tuesday


1 Inch San Serif Rhinestone


----------



## mrsgegesimon (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello, Where are you selling your custom rhinestone fonts please? I'm interested in purchasing and I don't wish to do much tweaking.


----------

